# WILL VERIZON TAKE MY PHONE?



## toomer12m (Feb 6, 2012)

My phone was rooted running CM7 and I noticed the bottom 4 hard keys weren't working so I decided yo reboot the phone. When I rebooted I got the triangle with the Android guy. I then SBFed my phone and it said reboot phone manually which I could not do since the bottom 4 hard keys do not work. Now my phone is stuck at the red M. Verizon is sending Mr a replacement phone and I have to send mine back. Is there any way they can say I was rooted and charge me 299?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

You should be fine. If you were able to SBF your phone completely before it got stuck at the M, then it should be back to stock on the SBF version. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## toomer12m (Feb 6, 2012)

johnomaz said:


> You should be fine. If you were able to SBF your phone completely before it got stuck at the M, then it should be back to stock on the SBF version. I wouldn't worry.


when i was on rsdlite it said 100% complete please manually reboot your phone. i tried to reboot it and thats when it got stuck.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

The whole reboot thing with RSDlite has always been screwy in my experience but if it went to 100% there should not be any evidence left of what used to be on the phone.

I also doubt they would bother digging deep enough to find anything, if they did anything besides junk the phone based on it's age all they would do is try and SBF it just like you did and then trash it when it didn't work.

If you wanted to be sure the SBF worked you could try running the linux version as that usually works without a hitch, using a live disc if you don't have or want to actually install it.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Wrong forum, sorry.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Richboy455 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just curious, what phone are they sending you? I was under the impression they are out of replacement Droid X's.


----------



## toomer12m (Feb 6, 2012)

i wish they were. i got my replacement Droid X today.


----------



## Marquis (Jul 25, 2011)

I had this same thing happen to my X and they replaced it with no problem. It's a hardware issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

